# This American Life (Saturday's Broadcast)



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I happened to catch this broadcast on Saturday as I was running errands. It is about infidelity and some stories behind real life events of several people. I found the stories to be both poignant and uplifting and thought some here might enjoy the information. 

http://www.thislife.org/Radio_Episode.aspx?episode=393

Click on Full Episode

Good luck all.


----------



## BetterThanIDeserve (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree. I only caught portions of it and want to hear the conclusion of Act III.


----------

